
Please Contribute to My GoFundMe Campaign - SoggyMike
Please tell me if  posts like this one are not welcome here.  Google seems to indicate this is OK.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;help-mike-survive-for-a-month<p>I get a big check when my code goes beta, but there are some significant bugs I must fix.<p>I was out of work for five years before I got this client.  My coding skills had atrophied.  I&#x27;ve gotten them back, but both my projects took quite a lot longer than I anticipated.<p>(I&#x27;m paid by the project, or for milestones.)<p>I have Cervical Radiculopathy - a pinched nerve in my neck that makes my left arm and shoulder extremely painful.  A chiropractor is helping quite a lot, but I must pay him in advance for November&#x27;s treatments.  That&#x27;s $325.<p>I also must buy food, pay my phone, internet and dental insurance bills.  (Dental is required by Obamacare.)<p>When I get my beta check I will contribute to someone else&#x27;s GoFundMe campaign.
======
masonic

      Google seems to indicate this is OK.
    

Google doesn't run YC. Yet.

